# Spray painting windscreen wipers, HELP.



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Im not very experienced with painting, however I managed to spray my wipers really well with some black satin spray paint and clearcoat.
Problem is I put them back on the car after a few hours of drying and a few days later I noticed a load of white dots on the wiper arms, I dont know why it happened.
Anyway I tried removing all the paint I put on to start over but its all become a bit of a mess. Will I need to use wet and dry to remove all paint basically bringing the wipers back to bare metal and start over again with a metal primer? or can I score the old/new paint with 2000 grit and go over it again


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I got away with using that plasticote stuff after a bit of wet and dry action followed by some IPA/panel wipe (I can't recall which) - it lasted for as long as I kept the car...One small rattle can should keep you in black wipers for two decades.

Peter


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks. After calming down and going back at it, I managed to remove all the paint I put on, bringing it back smooth.
Before buying some plasticote i'm going to try a different paint I already have, black engine high temp paint. Used it already on my exhaust heat shield and it went on a treat, nice and smooth. They're cleaned and ready to go just waiting for a hot day


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Coupe25 said:


> Thanks. After calming down and going back at it, I managed to remove all the paint I put on, bringing it back smooth.
> Before buying some plasticote i'm going to try a different paint I already have, black engine high temp paint. Used it already on my exhaust heat shield and it went on a treat, nice and smooth. They're cleaned and ready to go just waiting for a hot day


Hope you have better luck with your second attempt. Clear coat can be a pita sometimes. Plasticoat gets alot of mentions but in my experience it has zero resistance to solvent cleaners so you have to be mindful of that when cleaning.
One thing to note about high temp paint is that it might not cure if it isn't baked so check the instructions on the can.
I've used Halfords satin black bumper paint before and that gives a nice oem finish so might be worth considering.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I picked up some artpaint from Halfords at weekend in matt black for a little project I was doing and was very nice to use, very good coverage and a quick drying time. Have a very nice finish.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It probably got rained on or even dewed over in the evening. It can take paint quite a long while to properly set even if it feels dry to handle.

The white spots usually only affect the very surface and can often be polished out by hand with a mild abrasive polish.


----------

